# help on using up my beans



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi i have around 400g of Rave fudge in the freezer from a couple of weeks ago and a 1Kg bag of jampit unopened from the same time, how would you use them, i will need beans as my daily supply(beans i put in hopper) is ready to run out, at the moment i use around 72g daily


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Try transferring the beans into pre-chilled 80/100 gram 'Lock & Lock' or similar containers.

Keep the containers in the freezer & take out 1 per day for daily use. As you empty a container you can refill from the larger packs.

Probably work with about 4 containers.

If it were me I would only want to put a maximum of a day's supply into the hopper.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

So should i finish the frozen fudge first then open the jampit or open the jampit and freeze what i don't use right away


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are going the freezing route you need to get the Jampit into the freezer ASAP. Then work with the smaller containers for your daily needs


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks will open the jampit tomorrow and get it frozen


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Make sure your containers are as airtight as possible and leave the beans out a few hours before using once you take them out of the freezer.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

In regards to freezing beans, do you just put them straight into the container or bag them up as well?

I've heard of people freezing beans in the original bags (after taping up the 1 way valve first) and then putting them into a lock type Tupperware box.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't usually freeze but have done on occasion. The trickis to put them in the freezer with as little air as possible as the air helps them degrade. Also, with no air, the moisture can't get to the bean and give it that old water taste freezers often do. They are never as good but if done well, they lose little quality. Also, let them get to room temperature before grinding.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

On the experiments I did some time ago with freezing beans I found overnight is too long to defrost. A couple of hours max, is plenty to let them come to room temperature & use straight away


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

up your daily intake robert and stop drinking girly amounts of coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

bignorry said:


> up your daily intake robert and stop drinking girly amounts of coffee.


LOL fantastic!


----------

